# Sin City 2: A Dame to Kill For - Deutscher Trailer zum Gewalt-Epos



## FlorianStangl (4. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sin City 2: A Dame to Kill For - Deutscher Trailer zum Gewalt-Epos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sin City 2: A Dame to Kill For - Deutscher Trailer zum Gewalt-Epos


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juni 2014)

Der erste Teil war ja schon genial. Ich hoffe, der 2. wird auch so gut.


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. Juni 2014)

Der Trailer sieht ja schon sehr viel versprechend aus, jetzt muss nur noch die Handlung passen


----------



## Taiwez (4. Juni 2014)

Sollte sich die Handlung, wie im ersten Teil auch schon, stark an der Comic-Vorlage orientieren, so können wir uns auf einen genialen Film freuen. Und davon kann man bei Sin City ja auch ausgehen!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2014)

Drehbuch Frank Miller, da sollte eigentlich nichts anbrennen.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (4. Juni 2014)

Kinokarte wird gelöst. Hoffentlich wird das Sequel kein Reinfall.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Kinokarte wird gelöst. Hoffentlich wird das Sequel ein Reinfall.


Tippfehler oder Masochist?


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe den ersten Teil schon unzählige Male gesehen. Bin auch sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (4. Juni 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Tippfehler oder Masochist?



Typo! KEIN Reinfall.


----------



## Angeldust (5. Juni 2014)

Gewaltepos ;o

Ist Florian in die CSU eingetreten?^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Juni 2014)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Gewaltepos ;o
> 
> Ist Florian in die CSU eingetreten?^^



Das Gewalt-Epos ist auf Max' Mist gewachsen.
Florian wollte erst Gewalt-Schocker schreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2014)

Hier der neue Red Band Trailer.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDW3r-yIKHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Boah! Da bekomm ich wieder Lust den ersten Film rauszukramen. Fett, fett, fett!!!


----------

